# Abandonned treasure trove



## lurch (Aug 5, 2009)

Derelict smallholding found purely by accident on a back road in Carmarthenshire. Suffice to say an explore had to occur. 

It looked fairly boring from the outside, but the sheer quantity of stuff left inside beggared belief . . . whoever lived here must have been into serious hoarding, either that or when all the various chest of drawers etc are emptied (dumped more like) it manages to fill a place up.

The condition didn’t seem too bad from the outside, but the rot inside was awful, the state of the kitchen, and bathroom were the worst, though incredibly, dates on post suggested that the place had only been abandoned for a couple of years.

Note the interesting collection of genuine antique furniture that would have many dealers drooling, the dresser, and at least three nice chest of drawers just sitting there(no don’t ask for the exact location!!) Its amazing that things like this simply don’t get touched around these parts, there used to be hundreds of these abandoned holdings and cottages, and most of them stayed full of stuff till they were sold.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like the guy was a bit of a recluse, looking at all that stuff.
Nice accidental find there 

I take it you didnt have a quick bath?


----------



## littledasypus (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow. Looks like my house when I was a student.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 5, 2009)

This place reminds me of that place on the TV - the old guy who hoarded stuff. It's quite shocking how some folk end up living in a place like this. The more I think about it the sadder I feel...

At some point they must have become more housebound. To try to fight and keep at least mobile they've used an exercise bike. Eventually time took its toll and this is the result.
It also begs the question "where are the family?" Perhaps they had none? 

This house is very much like the other thread about Ruths house. Very sad.

PS - I would love that tractor.


----------



## Krypton (Aug 5, 2009)

this really is sick beyond belief.


----------



## Ubermutant (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks to me like someone has been in there and just gone through everything looking for the valuables, then just left it in a state.

Good find


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tractor hasn't been licenced since 1995


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Aug 5, 2009)

I could spend hours rummaging in that place!!

Regarding the furniture, not a stranger to the antiques trade and most of the stuff in the pics is just about good enough for firewood, would cost more to restore than the pieces would be worth to sell on....

NB


----------



## cactusmelba (Aug 5, 2009)

send in Kim and Aggie!


----------



## Trudger (Aug 5, 2009)

I want that tractor !! the registration number would be worth a bit ...


----------



## lost (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks more like an abandoned tat trove to me, nice find though, it's rare that houses are ever left with much in them.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 5, 2009)

Krypton said:


> this really is sick beyond belief.



No not sick, just a very sad indictment of modern Society and attitudes. Proud old people without money, family or friends, living in a property that is decaying around their heads and surrounded by the collected detritus of a lifetime. They occupy their property until the day they are bundled off into care, or the day their badly decayed body is discovered by a casual caller.

Do not think for one moment this report illustrates a rare incident, it's going on in a city, town, village, house or flat near you right now.

If you take anything away from these pictures; learn the lessons that goods and chattels are no substitute for friends and friendships in later life and if one does leave surviving relatives, they are highly unlikely to view your prized 'nick-nacks' in the same light.

With age comes a realisation of reality, but one has to recognise and then act on it in order to benefit. Very rarely do any of us act before we start down the slippery slope that may end with pictures of our former property appearing here.!


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 6, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better Dirus^^.

Over the years I have been involved with many house clearances as they put it. I always see the potential in stuff or the true value. When I point that out to the people wanting rid of the clutter they always tell me to take it anyway.Yes there are the emotional reminders they would rather not see anymore but the majority of the stuff simply has no value in their eyes.

Because of this I have four large sheds with "stuff" in, a loft full of "stuff" and a three car garage I can only fit one car into. I am in my 40's now and I constantly ask myself "what will I do with the items when I'm older?"
My kids basically have no interest in tools, engineering machinery, garden machinery, photography etc. At the moment I use them all but sooner or later I won't.


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 6, 2009)

Just leave it to me in your Will, Sausage. I'll look after it for you once you've shuffled off this mortal coil.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 6, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Just leave it to me in your Will, Sausage. I'll look after it for you once you've shuffled off this mortal coil.




Honestly mate I'm serious for collecting. Off the top of my head I have at least 30 hammers amongst my "stuff". Fair enough some have a particular use but I really could get rid of half and not notice...
Cameras? I have the usual DSLR's, a bridge and several compacts but then it goes silly - at least 15 old film SLR's, several instamatics but best of all is a digital camera specifically designed for dentists - why am I keeping that? Pass!

I may have a clearout.... but then again no - it may come in handy one day.


----------



## brianpuddifer (Aug 6, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> Wow. Looks like my house when I was a student.



...Looks like my house _AFTER_ I had cleared up - as a student...


----------



## Potter (Aug 8, 2009)

That is an amazing find. I too could spend hours looking through all that stuff.

I've got a digital passport camera.


----------



## f4phixeruk (Aug 9, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> No not sick, just a very sad indictment of modern Society and attitudes. Proud old people without money, family or friends, living in a property that is decaying around their heads and surrounded by the collected detritus of a lifetime. They occupy their property until the day they are bundled off into care, or the day their badly decayed body is discovered by a casual caller.
> 
> *Do not thing for one moment this report illustrates a rare incident, it's going on in a city, town, village, house or flat near you right now.*
> 
> ...



I know of 2 houses near me in Fife that are inhabited by hoarders. One is out in the country side, and the guy is a bit of a recluse. But the other one is in a nice residential area, where all the lawns except his are cut regular, and the gardens full of flowers.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 9, 2009)

f4phixeruk said:


> I know of 2 houses near me in Fife that are inhabited by hoarders. One is out in the country side, and the guy is a bit of a recluse. But the other one is in a nice residential area, where all the lawns except his are cut regular, and the gardens full of flowers.



It does make me wonder sometimes, when one sees a 'rundown' house and garden in an otherwise well kept street. Even if the person was an awkward old sod, why don't the neighbours chip in occasionally? I know I would rather do that than live next door to a 'shit hole' - but as I have said before it is a good illustration of today's 'caring society'.

There is no problem with being a hoarder, it only becomes a problem to the people having to sort it all out after the occupier has died or been taken into care. Where serious problems do arise is when the occupier starts to store their urine and excrement, reasons for this range from mental health issues, a perceived lack of money or actually having the water supply cut off. It is really impossible to describe this in words, if you ever meet the situation head on you will know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I may have a clearout.... but then again no - *it may come in handy one day*.



hehe i have a large gargae and a big shed and im just the same. i keep a tool box at work, one in my shed, garage, van and caravan and also have a tool kit for my tractor (all whitworth). why oh why do i need it all, 

the simple answer is that i dont but im a hoarder of most things lol


----------



## Vintage (Aug 10, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Honestly mate I'm serious for collecting. Off the top of my head I have at least 30 hammers amongst my "stuff". Fair enough some have a particular use but I really could get rid of half and not notice...
> Cameras? I have the usual DSLR's, a bridge and several compacts but then it goes silly - at least 15 old film SLR's, several instamatics but best of all is a digital camera specifically designed for dentists - why am I keeping that? Pass!
> 
> I may have a clearout.... but then again no - it may come in handy one day.



hahaha. Just leave/donate stuff to a museum. 

I have way too much clutter but most of mine is dvds games and cds. I love dvds haha. always buying cheap ones. Also my 48 vhs tapes of different Jackie Chan films take up mass space. Can't bare to get rid of them though!


----------



## Mimble (Aug 10, 2009)

I had this situation with an elderly lady I deliver prescriptions to. Her 3-storey house (bar one room) is filled up with every kind of crap imaginable, from a mobility scooter (lost in the lounge somewhere) to mouldy food. She sleeps under a tarpaulin and never eats.
Oh, she's also got breast cancer, which she refuses to have treated.
One day, I expect to take her pills round and find her dead.
Thing is, I can't do anything - when at work I'm not allowed (H&S), and her family, while not doing anything, accuse anyone else of stealing from her. 
It's horrible.


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like something off Emerdale (sp.?)

Really nice find


----------



## james.s (Aug 22, 2009)

That's strangely harrowing - I didn't really expect to find all that so moving and creepy.
Nice work on exploring it.


----------



## Msmezza (Mar 14, 2021)

lurch said:


> Derelict smallholding found purely by accident on a back road in Carmarthenshire. Suffice to say an explore had to occur.
> 
> It looked fairly boring from the outside, but the sheer quantity of stuff left inside beggared belief . . . whoever lived here must have been into serious hoarding, either that or when all the various chest of drawers etc are emptied (dumped more like) it manages to fill a place up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Msmezza (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi, could you tell me where abouts in Carmarthenshire this was please. It reminds me very much of my grandmothers house. She lived surrounded by stuff up to the ceiling. I miss her. Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Mar 14, 2021)

Msmezza said:


> Hi, could you tell me where abouts in Carmarthenshire this was please. It reminds me very much of my grandmothers house. She lived surrounded by stuff up to the ceiling. I miss her. Thanks


I doubt you'll get a reply to this as this thread is about 11 years old.


----------



## Msmezza (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks


----------

